
Headphone Palace - aviheaven
which guides are best for buying a headphone?
======
konart
[https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/category/headphones.258/](https://www.head-
fi.org/showcase/category/headphones.258/)

+maybe some other review sources +your own preperence

Depending on what you are looking for you might wanna listen to the actual
device before buying.

------
tradersam
[https://marco.org/headphones-closed-portable](https://marco.org/headphones-
closed-portable)

[https://marco.org/headphones-bluetooth](https://marco.org/headphones-
bluetooth)

